# Shaq



## Txmason32 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering ....did yall see shaqs masonic new ring he showed on tv the other day ???


----------



## cjapgar (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw it, it was during a basketball pregame or halftime show wasn't it?


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes and i was impressed with how he handled himself ... I know a normal ring for shaq would be a braclet for me but wow his ring was BIG ... The design was great .


----------



## JJones (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I saw it.  I remember thinking his ring would make a nice belt buckle for me. 

But I agree, I think he represented the fraternity very well.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Isn't he one of those that is a "Mason on sight" (or site, I don't know which way it goes)?


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 2, 2012)

yes ,But he went and finished his degrees . Many men have been masons on site such as Gen Douglas Macarthur. last i checked its one of our ancient landmarks


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah, right on.  Wasn't discediting him on it or anything, just curious if that is how he was recieved into the Craft.  That is really good that he went on to finish his degrees.


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 2, 2012)

I was impressed he wore the ring and commented on it on tv . Bro.MCS did u see the video ? you tube it ... its pretty good wish it would happen more


----------



## JJones (Feb 2, 2012)

Here you go brothers:

[video=youtube;HRT_PVtkAho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRT_PVtkAho&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Mac (Feb 2, 2012)

Txmason32 said:


> last i checked its one of our ancient landmarks


 
The trouble with citing something as a landmark is that there is no universal accepted set that is consistent jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  In some places, making a Mason is allowed, while it's banned in others.  I believe I read one night in Lodge that it is expressly forbidden in Texas.  No law book handy, so I can't verify.

But food for thought.


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 2, 2012)

Correct which makes you ever wonder why they are called land marks lol ... Texas GL Law specifically states that our GM does NOT have the authority to make a Mason at sight. (Art. 35) ....... I dont care if he does or not thats His decision lol it dosent affect me and He is boss . Now i dont get that being forbidden here but you can run guys thru have them repeat the obligation for each degree and be voted on as profiecient and thats ok . dont get me wrong i have met some great brothers and how they got there is their decision , its just funny whats not accepted and whats accepted. I am just glad when people represent the fraternity well


----------



## BroBill (Feb 2, 2012)

This pick is going around on FaceBook today (Feb 2nd)...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 3, 2012)

Man he makes that apron look tiny!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 3, 2012)

I always have a problem with the strings being too long, but his looks like they may be too short.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder how many Brethren out there, who are against recognizing Prince Hall, much less support visitation, will proudly email, Facebook and post links to this video?

As far as Shaq goes, his ring is ridiculous, but you know what? If I had his cash, I'd probably sport one just like it! Also, he didn't shy away from being a Mason when questioned, yet didn't brag about it either.

Square well Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparently Shaq took this honor as such and finished his work and sees merit in the fraternity.  This impresses me very much.  Too often such honors are bestowed with no follow-up to learn the work is ever intended by the receiver.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Feb 5, 2012)

Just for grins, I decided to see what the wider world has had to say about this. I had no idea so much nonsense was believed about Freemasons by people who aren't obviously far-out lunatic conspiracy theorists.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2012)

Brother Maloney, what did you come up with?  

A better question is this.  In this land of ours where did you find any people who aren't obviously (or not) far-out lunatic conspiracy theorists?

I was under the impression that pretty much came with the territory these past 25 years or so.  Especially with all the talking heads on 24-hour news programs these days.  
 :sneaky2:


----------



## BryanMaloney (Feb 5, 2012)

There was one site that flat-out said anyone who had any influence was a Freemason. Several sports fan sites said something or another about "Illuminati".


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 5, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> There was one site that flat-out said anyone who had any influence was a Freemason. Several sports fan sites said something or another about "Illuminati".



This is what bothers me about Lodges, especially Grand Lodges who fail to have a presence on the web. How can we expect to "tell our side" and provide useful information without using the Internet? This is one of the reasons I launched our Lodge website and Masons of Texas.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Apparently Shaq took this honor as such and finished his work and sees merit in the fraternity.  This impresses me very much.



You know what?  I also really liked seeing his reaction in the video when they asked what his ring was for, and when the guy asked him if he was a Mason.  Whether PH or not, to hear that Shaq took the honor of being made a Mason and finished his work puts a smile on my face   I don't know.  Something about his reaction to all and how he handled it I liked to see.  Does anyone know if Richard Dreyfuss finished his work, or just recieved the honor?


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 6, 2012)

I read on several sports sites that he wasnt really a mason he was just joking around and other crazy stuff ... but what sucked the most is when i see on other masonic sites that masons Bash shaq being a mason ... I has one guy post he wasnt a real mason cause he was PH ... and so other ignorant talk all along having the square and compass as his avatar ...made me sad that he represents the fraternity and thinks he is better than others and this wasnt even on a masonic site so now people view me as part of him . Brothers I hope i never do anything to discredit or make any of you look less honorable or like Men of Character as i felt his statement did to men in this fraternity .


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Txmason32 said:


> I has one guy post he wasnt a real mason cause he was PH ... and so other ignorant talk all along having the square and compass as his avatar ...made me sad that he represents the fraternity and thinks he is better than others and this wasnt even on a masonic site so now people view me as part of him . Brothers I hope i never do anything to discredit or make any of you look less honorable or like Men of Character as i felt his statement did to men in this fraternity .



Just so I can clarify for my own knowledge, you are saying that another "Mason" on a non Masonic website?  Or are you saying that you some some official posts from Shaq saying that he was just joking around about doing the Masonic thing?  Forgive me, but the way your post was worded I kind of got mixed up a bit.  Lol, kind of hoping that I didn't just say a few good things about Shaq and how pleased I was that it seems he is taking this stuff seriously only to sound like an idiot cause I hadn't heard anything about him joking about the Masonry stuff....lol


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry Brother ,Its my punctuation skills lol .... Shaq has only been positive in any response to his being a Mason. I saw other post on boards by non masons ,saying he wasnt a mason and was just joking . I also saw post by brothers saying "He wasnt a real mason cause he was PH" . I saw people say "he just bought the ring and wears it because they dont let just anyone in " stuff like that . sorry for the confusion


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Txmason32 said:


> sorry for the confusion



Ah, no worries, my Brother.  I'm tracking what you are saying, I just wanted to make sure that I had it correctly.  I wish the PH thing wasn't such a touchy and blurred issue....


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 6, 2012)

From where i stand as a mason who stood in darkness with many friends and later brothers .......hands on the sacred book and emblems of our fraternity, while words spoken from my mouth thru my heart were repeated and later the strong token extended to me by another makes the PHA "issue" not blurry at all . God and True brothers see just the heart and feel the extended token from one brother to another . Its the laws set by others that blur the true meaning of brotherhood . I once heard a great man and mason say " The strength of the grip is only surpassed by the sincerity of the heart "


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Txmason32 said:


> Its the laws set by others that blur the true meaning of brotherhood



Exactly what I was referring to


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd be shocked on how many Brethren have left this site because of my views of Prince Hall Masonry. I've been told to "goto hell" and "if you like them so much, join em"...and this is by sitting Masters! Not that I really care. If you haven't noticed by now, I'm pretty thick skinned..lol

In 2007, the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas formally signed a compact:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/attach...wphgloftx-2007-04-23-mutual-recog-compact.pdf

Even though we cannot sit in Lodge (yet), we recognize Prince Hall Freemasons in Texas as REGULAR and vice versa. Prince Hall Masons in Texas are *not clandestine*, which many un-informed Brethren seem to think.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 7, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> In 2007, the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas formally signed a compact:



Thanks, Bro. Blake.  I had no clue that that document was circulating out there.  I'm glad to see it with my own eyes.  Just a couple of questions about it that I came up with.  Can the membership of the GL as a whole end up making some sort of motion or movement that renders the compact useless?  Can a new GM from either organization that doesn't agree with it come in and destroy the compact made between the two organizations?  Not wanting this to happen by any means, just wanting to know if there is something that can happen to undo the steps that we have finally taken in the right direction?


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 7, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> This is one of the reasons I launched our Lodge website and Masons of Texas.



That ... plus you just like to work your butt off Brother Blake.  I appreciate your steadfastness.

:14:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> That ... plus you just like to work your butt off Brother Blake.  I appreciate your steadfastness.
> 
> :14:



My job is easy thanks to you Brothers. I just sit back and enjoy the show


----------



## Rescue51 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well you do a fantastic job keeping us informed! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 9, 2012)

In the words of the "Great Compromiser", Statesman, and our esteemed Brother Henry Clay,PGM of Ky. after losing his bid for the presidency for the third time proclaimed, "I had rather be right than be president".  Brother Blake, on this issue, you most certainly right.  Again, thank you for all you do.


----------

